
Rimac approached to help Audi launch R8-replacing RS e-tron - clouddrover
https://www.carmagazine.co.uk/spy-shots/audi/e-tron-gtr-electric-supercar/
======
solarkraft
Audi approached Rimac here, in case you're wondering.

"Rimac approached to help Audi" could be interpreted as "Rimac was approached"
or "Rimac approached Audi". I know I wasn't sure, which is why I clicked the
link just to check. The point of titles is not having to do that (ambiguous
titles I consider clickbait, even if unintentional), which is why I propose
the formulation of "Audi approached Rimac".

